# Bombshell within the haunt community!



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

DarkManDustin said:


> I'm not trying to stir the pot and cause drama, but I heard a bit of news within the haunt community. Remember RFR? The host said he was gonna stop podcasting because he had health and family reasons. He now hosts DizRadio. The site looks like the original. Go to www.dizradio.com .


Who is RFR and why should we care? 

Maybe the guy did quit because of health and family reasons and those are better now, so he's podcasting again. Either way, why is this a bombshell?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Awww, I thought you were going to post that the $pirit Halloween $tore$ had finally dropped their prices to a reasonable and affordable amount.
That would be a Bombshell!

Yea, what is RFR ??


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WOW! This is a tough crowd! LOLOLOL I don't know who RFR is, but I wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

RFR is Rotting Flesh Radio, which was one of the best podcasts before it ended.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

DarkManDustin said:


> RFR is Rotting Flesh Radio, which was one of the best podcasts before it ended.


Again, I'm not trying to cause drama.


----------



## discozombie (Sep 12, 2011)

DarkManDustin said:


> Again, I'm not trying to cause drama.


Not sure if you noticed but when you added this post it was number 666 for you congrats you now have the sign of the beast! Not sure on the drama i didnt know who RFR was either.


----------



## BonesNTF (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought RFR was back but on a subscription base. Also dosent he have The Shocktail Hour?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

DarkManDustin said:


> RFR is Rotting Flesh Radio, which was one of the best podcasts before it ended.


Explains why I don't know him.....don't follow podcasts.

I can't see how there's any drama associated with this. but you make it sound like there should be....why's that?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Jonathan, owner of RFR, was in some hot water when he failed to follow through with several promises he made to people in the haunt industry. Things from not taking proper care of his crew, not sending out products to those who paid for them, and taking money from advertisers but not advertising their companies. In all, the guy dropped the ball big time and was thought to have dropped off the face of the earth. Obviously only until recently.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Ah...well now it all makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

DarkManDustin said:


> I'm not trying to stir the pot and cause drama, but I heard a bit of news within the haunt community. Remember RFR? The host said he was gonna stop podcasting because he had health and family reasons. He now hosts DizRadio. The site looks like the original. Go to www.dizradio.com .


I have heard of RFR, but is this guy now hosting Disney Radio? He went from Rotting Flesh to Mickey/Disney? Wow.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Awww, I thought you were going to post that the $pirit Halloween $tore$ had finally dropped their prices to a reasonable and affordable amount.
> That would be a Bombshell!
> 
> Yea, what is RFR ??


I actually "lol'd" to that first part, haha. I'm in the same RFR boat though....*confused look*


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

I never really liked RFR that much anyway, so no big loss. The guy mainly went after the Pro Haunters and didn't mess with the home haunters that much. Anyway, no drama here in this part of the haunt community, but he upset quite a few pro haunts.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

BonesNTF said:


> I thought RFR was back but on a subscription base. Also dosent he have The Shocktail Hour?


You're confusing it with Hauntcast, which is back and on a subscription basis and has a new show called "Shocktail Hour". The Host of Rotting Flesh Radio IS NOT the host of Hauntcast.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Sad but true.... Another one bites the dust!... *


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

I enjoyed RFR. This blows.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

discozombie said:


> DarkManDustin said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I'm not trying to cause drama.
> ...


I'm a Christian, but not superstitious. It's just a number!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Jonathan, owner of RFR, was in some hot water when he failed to follow through with several promises he made to people in the haunt industry. Things from not taking proper care of his crew, not sending out products to those who paid for them, and taking money from advertisers but not advertising their companies. In all, the guy dropped the ball big time and was thought to have dropped off the face of the earth. Obviously only until recently.


I enjoyed the show, too. He had lots of fans, and a great podcast, but he threw it all away for The Mouse. For similar shows that came from it, check out Flatline Radio and Big Scary Show.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Hilda said:


> WOW! This is a tough crowd! LOLOLOL I don't know who RFR is, but I wish him a speedy recovery!


Agreed! My Grandma is fatally ill as we speak and the hospice is already in her home....so I understand more than other unmentionable's on here!  I wish the host from Rotten Flesh Radio has a speedy recovery, and to get back on the air waves.


----------



## xREDGHOSTRIDERx (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkManDustin, it's too bad the guy behind RFR couldn't keep his promises. But you REALLY should check out Hauntcast. It leaves RFR in the dust.


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Sep 5, 2006)

I have to add my support on HauntCast...some of the segments are must listens every month! Theater of The Mind is pure brilliance!!!

www.hauntcast.net

It is a subscription podcast, but there are lots of discounts and prizes for subscribers.


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

*`*

I love getting my double dose of Hauntcast & Shocktail Hour each month! Even though it's subscription based, its totally worth it. Add in all the prizes & discounts, you can't beat it!


----------



## Dabbitt353 (Dec 30, 2006)

I also love Hauntcast and Shocktail hour each month, I am wearing my Shocktail t-shirt at work as I type this! I won a skull from Skull Shoppe and a subscription to Fangoria magazine last year just by being a subscriber!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't follow podcasts, so I don't have a clue what any of this is about, but I wouldn't wish an illness on anyone, no matter how much trouble they got themselves into in the past. Hopefully their new job means that they have recovered. Good luck to them.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

Badger, Storm, The Unknown Scare Actor and Jerry Vayne are all doing The Big Scary Show now. Oddly, while I never quite got into RFR, BSS has become a staple in my regular podcast "diet". They really do put on a good show.

And as others mentioned, Hauntcast/Shocktail Hour are great too. Well worth the price of the subscription, IMO.

Now, if only we could resurrect Rue Morgue Radio. That show was great fun! At least Feedback is still doing the Rue Morgue Podcast.


----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)

Www.hauntcast.net

It is worth every penny and is the only show for Halloween and haunt lovers.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

If you haven't checked out Hauntcast yet, I suggest you do. They worked really hard this past season to bring some great deals and prizes to their subscribers. We were a sponsor last season and will be signing up again for this one. In fact we just shipped out a prize to one of their subscribers on Friday. 

www.hauntcast.net


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I probably wouldn't use the discounts, but how much is it to subscribe? Do you pay by month?


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Awww, I thought you were going to post that the $pirit Halloween $tore$ had finally dropped their prices to a reasonable and affordable amount.
> That would be a Bombshell!
> 
> Yea, what is RFR ??


LMAO!! Thanks for my morning giggle!


----------

